
Couple Creates Stunning Garden Pub and Everything Inside of It Is Handmade - SirLJ
https://www.boredpanda.com/the-drunken-crab-garden-pub-octavia-chic/?cexp_id=29790&cexp_var=1&_f=featured
======
noneeeed
The attention to detail is reall impressive. They've absolutely nailed the
look of a good country pub.

It's really hard to describe how much I miss being able to go to the pub right
now (it's not the drink, it's the atmosphere of a good pub). I know, I'm lucky
to be in the position where that's what bothers me, but still, really looking
forward to when they can start opening up again. Fingers crossed they won't
have all gone bankrupt by then :/

------
stevage
I know a guy whose dad did this. An outback Australian country pub, just in
his back yard. Complete with tractor-seat barstools, old advertising signs for
beer, the works.

~~~
arethuza
I saw a house for sale outside Perth (the other one) that included a pub in
one of the outbuildings.

